# Minimal or not.



## Jack56 (May 25, 2015)

May I ask for your opinion? Both pics were made in the blue hour before sunrise. Which one do you prefer? The square, minimal one or the rectangular one? Thanks for looking.
I made a conversion of the minimal one. Like to know your opinion as well. Thank you so much!

















​


----------



## chauncey (May 25, 2015)

First image cropped to put a golden spiral on the tree.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 25, 2015)

Of the two, the first.


----------



## candyman (May 25, 2015)

The first but cropped to landscape size with a lttle less earth (moving closer to the tree) to keep as much as possible sky in that landscape size.


----------



## dpc (May 25, 2015)

I'll be odd person out and say I much prefer the second. There's too much sky in the first picture. You could crop it, of course. I prefer the tree off centre a bit as in number two. The texture of the clouds is more prominent in the second picture. I like that. Nice picture. It might work well as a B&W.


----------



## slclick (May 25, 2015)

Minimal


----------



## eli452 (May 25, 2015)

I'll go with the first. It seems like the tree is aiming for the sky, some what like a prayer. It get lost in the second pic.


----------



## Click (May 25, 2015)

First image.


----------



## Gnocchi (May 25, 2015)

I also like the first photo.


----------



## bluemoon (May 26, 2015)

I am going to ramble a here a bit . . .

the first image is emotional, you can feel the solitude to the point it is almost painful. The second one, while compositionaly better, has no emotion. It is an abstract piece that requires an interpretation.

Rearrange the first one a little and keep that empty surrounding part of the image in there. Mask off the tree and increase the contrast and exposure on it (get it to stand out from the ground a little more). It's hard to tell without trying few things, but it is a nice shot now and it could be a show stopper with a little bit of cleanup.

pierre

p.s. just my opinion and it's worth every penny you paid for it! That means not even the $0.02! but I had to throw it out there. Hopefully no offense taken. . .


----------



## geekpower (May 26, 2015)

first pic ainec

zoom out even more, if possible


----------



## Jack56 (May 26, 2015)

Thank you very, very much. Very kind of you to respond. Ok, I'll go for the minimal, square one. Do you think a black and white conversion is a better option?


----------

